
Best, Worst States for Tech Jobs - Chefkoochooloo
http://www.informationweek.com/it-life/best-worst-states-for-tech-jobs-comptia/d/d-id/1324746
======
DrScump
Direct link to report (PDF) without the 13-click blogspam slideshow (which
hits external metrics sites _145 times_ ):

[https://www.comptia.org/docs/default-
source/advocacydocs/cyb...](https://www.comptia.org/docs/default-
source/advocacydocs/cyberstates/comptia-
cyberstates-2016-vfinal-v2.pdf?sfvrsn=2)

